# LibNoDave und IBH Net Pro



## Lazarus™ (29 September 2008)

Hallo,

was muss man im init der libNoDave machen, um den IBHNet-Pro zum laufen zu bringen ???   Ich hab schon ein wenig probiert, aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich denke ich verstehe da einfach nur was nicht richtig.

Danke


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 September 2008)

Ist das der Plus oder der ++?


----------



## Lazarus™ (30 September 2008)

Es sind Plus. Also ohne Umweg, kein Iso-Protokoll...
Getestet ist das soweit auch schon, aber das "Standard"-ActiveX gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Würde lieber NoDave nehmen, damit ich Herstellerunabhängig bin...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Oktober 2008)

Der Plus soll kompatibel zum normalen NetLink S7 sein und somit mit libnodave funktionieren. Habe dieses Teil aber auch noch nicht mit AGLink gestest und geprüft, ob diese Aussage wirklich stimmt.


----------



## Lazarus™ (1 Oktober 2008)

Danke Rainer,
ich werde das nächste Woche mal direkt hier testen...   Oder eben die ActiveX Schnittstelle nehmen...


----------



## marcengbarth (2 Oktober 2008)

Der NetLink Pro funktioniert mit dem Protokoll daveProtoNLPro.

Es kann sein, dass du den Port dann auf 7777 stellen musst.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Oktober 2008)

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Der NetLink Pro funktioniert mit dem Protokoll daveProtoNLPro.
> 
> Es kann sein, dass du den Port dann auf 7777 stellen musst.



Es geht hier um den NetLink plus (rotes Kästchen) und leider nicht um den NetLink-PRO   Aber der sollte kompatibel zum NetLink sein (sagt Fa. Hilscher).


----------



## Lazarus™ (2 Oktober 2008)

Genau, es geht um das rote Kästchen...  

Bis jetzt ist leider kein Erfolg zu sehen. Verbindung mit Step7 geht jedoch einwandfrei, also kann es nur an meinem Programm oder eventuell an NoDave liegen. Ich gehe nun erst mal vom ersteren aus und werde weiter testen...

Danke für Eure Hilfe, ich werde berichten, sobald ich etwas neues weiss...


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2008)

Hi Lazarus,

Ob es an deinem Programm liegt, kannst du ja mit den Hilfsprogrammen aus dem Libnodave-Paket testen. Diese zumindest arbeiten mit dem Netlink-Pro problemlos zusammen. Ich hatte allerdings anfangs ein Problem, bis ich in der Netlink-Pro-Konfiguration auf dem Netlink die RFC1006-Unterstützung abgestellt habe. Habe aber nie wieder probiert, ob es nun doch geht, da der Netlink bei mir läuft.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hi Lazarus,
> 
> Ob es an deinem Programm liegt, kannst du ja mit den Hilfsprogrammen aus dem Libnodave-Paket testen. Diese zumindest arbeiten mit dem Netlink-Pro problemlos zusammen. Ich hatte allerdings anfangs ein Problem, bis ich in der Netlink-Pro-Konfiguration auf dem Netlink die RFC1006-Unterstützung abgestellt habe. Habe aber nie wieder probiert, ob es nun doch geht, da der Netlink bei mir läuft.


Es geht nicht um den NetLink PRO sondern um den NetLink plus (oder auch IBHLink plus genannt). Dieser ist laut Hilscher kompatibel zum NetLink (oder auch IBHLink genannt) und hat gar nichts mit dem NetLink PRO zu tun.


----------



## Ralle (2 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den NetLink PRO sondern um den NetLink plus (oder auch IBHLink plus genannt). Dieser ist laut Hilscher kompatibel zum NetLink (oder auch IBHLink genannt) und hat gar nichts mit dem NetLink PRO zu tun.



Das hatte ich verstanden, dachte nur, evtl. hat der auch ein paar Parameterchen, die man verbasteln kann.

PS: Nur mal als Frage. Was ist an dem nun so besonders, daß man den kauft, statt z.Bsp. einen Netkink Pro?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Nur mal als Frage. Was ist an dem nun so besonders, daß man den kauft, statt z.Bsp. einen Netkink Pro?


Das weiß ich nicht ...
Ich habe ihn noch nicht getestet.


----------

